# Vaporshark DNA 40



## deepest (29/6/15)

So after receiving my VS DNA40 on Wednesday 24 June after what felt like an eternity i have run a good few tanks of juice through it. First thing you notice is the solid build quality of the device when compared to my Istick 30. All materials used are of a high standard. Buttons have a precision feel to them with out any rattles and the non slip finish is awesome. I will still be getting a couple of sharkskins to protect my investment. Secondly the size of the device is amazing, makes it easy to drag around in your pocket all day. Its as close as damn-it the same size as the istick 30w although a bit heavier. The way this thing vapes is really impressive.Great flavor production and you can actually vape the tank completely empty with out any nasty dry hits, great when switching flavors everyday like i do. I have found that 200c and 20w to be my happy place with most flavors. Battery life is amazing i'm getting about 2 days or 2 tanks on my subtank Mini. I will definitely recommend the Vaporshark DNA40 to anyone looking for a stealthy temp sensing device.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Renesh (29/6/15)

deepest said:


> So after receiving my VS DNA40 on Wednesday 24 June after what felt like an eternity i have run a good few tanks of juice through it. First thing you notice is the solid build quality of the device when compared to my Istick 30. All materials used are of a high standard. Buttons have a precision feel to them with out any rattles and the non slip finish is awesome. I will still be getting a couple of sharkskins to protect my investment. Secondly the size of the device is amazing, makes it easy to drag around in your pocket all day. Its as close as damn-it the same size as the istick 30w although a bit heavier. The way this thing vapes is really impressive.Great flavor production and you can actually vape the tank completely empty with out any nasty dry hits, great when switching flavors everyday like i do. I have found that 200c and 20w to be my happy place with most flavors. Battery life is amazing i'm getting about 2 days or 2 tanks on my subtank Mini. I will definitely recommend the Vaporshark DNA40 to anyone looking for a stealthy temp sensing device.
> 
> View attachment 30212


Congrats @deepest

I fully agree... VShark is pretty awesome. I also use a subtank mini on mine. Its quickly become my 'go-to-vape'. 
PS: Not sure if you've seen the thread, but theres a check-in thread for Temp sensing device owners... stop by if you haven't already.


----------



## deepest (29/6/15)

Renesh said:


> Congrats @deepest
> 
> I fully agree... VShark is pretty awesome. I also use a subtank mini on mine. Its quickly become my 'go-to-vape'.
> PS: Not sure if you've seen the thread, but theres a check-in thread for Temp sensing device owners... stop by if you haven't already.




Thanks @Renesh i have checked in already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD (29/6/15)

@deepest awesome write up and so glad you are chuffed with your new toy


----------



## KB_314 (24/7/15)

@deepest @Renesh - I "third" that. Mine arrived this week and so far so good. Cool little mod. @KieranD - thanks man epic vapemail for me this week and the juices (gemini) are superb! I will post in vapemail and tc check-in tomorrow when I can take pics - load shedding atm

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## DarkSide (24/7/15)

KieranD said:


> @deepest awesome write up and so glad you are chuffed with your new toy



Did not know you had this, better check your site real quick but also want the good "old" Sigelei 150w Box Mod.


----------



## DarkSide (24/7/15)

KieranD said:


> @deepest awesome write up and so glad you are chuffed with your new toy



Thanks, Sold Out..Just my luck


----------



## KieranD (25/7/15)

@DarkSide I will be placing an order for the DNA and rDNA models next month


----------

